# Would you like to put a ‘Support our troops’ ribbon on your own vehicle?



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2007)

http://www.calgarysun.com/#

*Would you like to put a ‘Support our troops’ ribbon on your own vehicle?*
Yes:
(69.03%)
No:
(30.97%) 
Close


----------



## CdnArtyWife (22 Jul 2007)

When I voted it was 69.51% Yes to 30.49% No...so it is slowly changing.

...And after hammering the yes button a few times:

Would you like to put a ‘Support our troops’ ribbon on your own vehicle?
Yes:
(69.70%)
No:
(30.30%)


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (22 Jul 2007)

Would you like to put a ‘Support our troops’ ribbon on your own vehicle?
Yes:
(69.75%)
No:
(30.25%)


----------



## MP 811 (22 Jul 2007)

I just voted a few times as well.  Numbers should skyrocket now that it's posted on army.ca    

Would you like to put a ‘Support our troops’ ribbon on your own vehicle?
Yes:
(70.16%)
No:
(29.84%)


----------



## Can_do (11 Dec 2007)

IF they had the plastic decals I would put them in the rear window, The magnets scratch the paint on my truck.


----------



## kredman (11 Dec 2007)

I am an ex-CDN navy member living in Maryland and I have a "Support our troops" with a maple leaf in it and a Canadian bumper sticker that says " If you don't feel like standing behind out troops, feel free to stand in front of them".


----------



## missing1 (11 Dec 2007)

Can_do said:
			
		

> IF they had the plastic decals I would put them in the rear window, The magnets scratch the paint on my truck.



I've had one on my car since Jan 06, and to date, no scratches.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Dec 2007)

I have them on both of my vehicles.  I find you have to take them off and wash off the dust from both the part underneath and the magnet itself.  Thus far, no scratch issues.


----------



## muffin (11 Dec 2007)

Can_do said:
			
		

> IF they had the plastic decals I would put them in the rear window, The magnets scratch the paint on my truck.



They do have plastic decals - I ahve one on my front windshield 

https://www3.cfpsa.com/wyn/en/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=154053&location=&dept=6

Halfway down the page - just under magnets.

Muffin


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Dec 2007)

missing1 said:
			
		

> I've had one on my car since Jan 06, and to date, no scratches.



Likewise


----------



## Rick Delaney 1 (11 Dec 2007)

I have the sticker in the rear window of my car and 2 magnetic ribbons on the company service van that I drive.When the company owner,s wife seen them,she asked me to pick up some more for the other vans.I also proudly wear my red shirt every Friday and the only comments that I get is Where can I get one?MERRY CHRISTMAS from The Rock.


----------



## Haggis (12 Dec 2007)

I've got "Support our Troops" licence plate frames on both my vehicles.  No scratches, don't get blown/brushed off by the car wash and you need a screwdriver to steal 'em.

I also have a "Support Our Troops" and "Army" stickers on my ATV.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Dec 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I've got "Support our Troops" licence plate frames on both my vehicles.  No scratches, don't get blown/brushed off by the car wash and you need a screwdriver to steal 'em.
> 
> I also have a "Support Our Troops" and "Army" stickers on my ATV.



Kit slut.

 ;D


----------



## Kilroy (2 Feb 2008)

I have two support our troops magnetic ribbons. One yellow, because I feel that is the standard colour, and one in arid Cadpat, because that is what I wore when i was over there. I have had on stolen, and I just replaced it. I can only hope it was taken by someone who wanted one for thier care and couldn't afford the $3.50. (Yes, i still beleive in Santa and the Easter Bunny!) I could care less if they scratch my car. During my tour just over 20 brave souls sacrificed thier lives so that I would have a better world to live in. It is the least i can do to put a simple ribbon on my car!!!


----------



## danchapps (3 Feb 2008)

I had the yellow ribbon sticker on my truck before it even hit the road. It might still be on the truck, however I don't know because I sold it while in BMQ.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Apr 2008)

I have the 'Support The Troops' flag on my vehicle.  And today I opened up the back window, and as soon as I did the flag fell off. Crap!!  On my way back from dropping off my daughter, I saw it in the middle of the road, stopped, went out, got it and now it's back in it's proper place.  It was my lucky day


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Apr 2008)

I have one, for a long time now, a magnet, and its still there.


----------



## armyguy62 (27 Apr 2008)

I would be curious to know, province by province, the % of people who have "support the troops" stuff on their vehicles. I have "support the troops" licence plate covers (back & front) and stickers on the wifes "red rocket".  ((Apparently we are "kit sluts"))


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Apr 2008)

Hey, I have plate covers too, 2 magnets, 2 static stickers on front windshield, flag for my vehicle and a flag for the house and 2 signs in my frontyard and a HUGE yellow ribbon tied around my tree in the yard.  I know, it's way over the top, but I can't help myself


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Apr 2008)

EW, there aint nothing wrong with being a patriot, and showing your support.

Here is my ute, with the magnet in question, ya, just took this pic not even 5 mins ago.

Come on, POST some pics, show us your magnets, stickers flags, and whatever you got! on your car, truck, ski-doo, bike or house, barn, wall etc.


----------



## Booked_Spice (27 Apr 2008)

I would love to.. But they keep getting stolen.

My support the Troop Lawn Ribbons were stolen 2 weeks ago. I live on a country road.. GRRR.. I wish I had all my dogs out so they would of torn the stupid kids a new butt.

Now I am going to purchase 10 of them and align my drive way.. LOL...I am hoping they come back and my pyreneese will have themselves a little snack..


----------



## R933ex (27 Apr 2008)

Ive had one on my car for a year not a scratch and no one has tried to steal it. As an aside it seems at least 1/3rd of the population of Yellowknife has them


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2008)

I have a Temperate CADPAT magnet on my vehicle and two stained glass yellow ribbons on the front window of my house!  



Shameless plug:  Contact Trinity for stained glass ribbons!


----------



## muffin (27 Apr 2008)

I have one with "my soldier" on it  

I have them on my cars, my fridge, my cubicle... lol


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Apr 2008)

Have a yellow magnet on both vehs, temperate and arid window clings on both, and yellow window stickers on both. I have one of the large lawn ribbons in my front window, yellow magnets on the front and back door and the side of my fridge has about 8 different ones on it. My van also has one of the red ribbons from Giant Tiger that is an air freshener (only lasted about 2 days before the smell went away). My wife has about 4 different pin ribbons on her purse (old US cam pattern shoulder bag) and we all have them on our jackets. We even have some SOT Christmas decorations and a crystal bear holding a ribbon on our wall unit. My wife buys everything new that comes out.


----------



## GUNS (27 Apr 2008)

As for " Support our Troops " vehicle stickers by province, here on the Rock (St.John's/Mt.Pearl area) there appears to be great support.
During my travels I always notice other vehicles showing their support.

I have stickers on both vehicles and on the front door of my home.


----------



## karl28 (27 Apr 2008)

Mine where getting stolen  so what I did with my third pair of desert camo support the troops magnets was tape them to the inside of my back hatch window.  People can still see them but no one can still them now .


----------



## Remius (30 Apr 2008)

Mine was stolen last week.   :threat:


----------



## shlindz (11 May 2008)

I'm leaving for BMQ in a few weeks. As a cute gesture I ordered every close family member a window cling ribbon for their car(s) and each child got a rubber bracelet. My parents each got a yellow ribbon pin as well. They were all really excited to start showing their support. Unfortunately, I can't put a ribbon on my own car because I'm selling it when I leave.


----------



## MamaBear (11 May 2008)

Both mine and my husband's have been stolen in the last 3 weeks.  We take ours off going through the car wash, so I am pretty sure they were pilfered.

Hey muffin, how did you get one with your soldier on it?  I'd love to have one of our daugther, although I'll tape it to the inside of my rear window this time.


----------



## Shiraz (11 May 2008)

I've had my vehicle keyed and two magnets stolen.  My magnets were from the legion, not that it should make a difference.  I just got a new magnet 2 weeks ago and it's still there.


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 May 2008)

Weird thing happened, I parked my car in a Petro-Canada and there were literally 9 old yellow "Support Our Troops" magnets laying in the grass.  I guess maybe some idiots had ran around stealing them then realized they had NO use or value and dumped them on the grass.  Anyways, I took one (the one in the best condition   ) and stuck it on my Toyota.  I want a green CADPAT one though they are very nice, and I don't mind the 3 something charge.  Well worth it


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Weird thing happened, I parked my car in a Petro-Canada and there were literally 9 old yellow "Support Our Troops" magnets laying in the grass.



Might said Petro Can have a car wash attached to it?  Apparently they come off in them sometimes.


----------



## NL_engineer (21 May 2008)

After having one stolen, I got one of the window decals  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Might said Petro Can have a car wash attached to it?  Apparently they come off in them sometimes.



Bingo, probably, then that mean some punk car wash attendant threw them everywhere on the grass.  Oh man thats even more upsetting  :-[


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Bingo, probably, then that mean some punk car wash attendant threw them everywhere on the grass.  Oh man thats even more upsetting  :-[



Not as upsetting as throwing them in the trash with everything else from the floor of the carwash. At least they were able to dry out and be recirculated by passers by...............like yourself. Perhaps that's what the _punk carwash attendant_ was thinking?

Don't be to anxious to draw conclusions without the facts. That bucket you pull up may not contain the substance you were after.


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

I know I know I'm sorry  :-[

My resentment for that car wash comes from their destruction of my bug deflector.  Not to say it was THAT particular your man who threw them away.  

SO, I retract me "punk car wash attendant" statement.


----------



## Haggis (22 May 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I've got "Support our Troops" licence plate frames on both my vehicles.  No scratches, don't get blown/brushed off by the car wash and you need a screwdriver to steal 'em.
> 
> I also have a "Support Our Troops" and "Army" stickers on my ATV.



UPDATE:

Have since added an "Army" sticker to my new motorcycle.  My wife contributed a small "Support Our Troops" magnet to the gas tank.


----------



## UnrulyCanuck (22 May 2008)

I see them all over Fredericton. Unfortunately, my workspace isn't very keen on my application to the CF (they don't like long absences), so I'm considering going reg force and to hell with them.  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

UnrulyCanuck said:
			
		

> I see them all over Fredericton. Unfortunately, my workspace isn't very keen on my application to the CF (they don't like long absences), so I'm considering going reg force and to hell with them.  ;D



Here here  ;D


----------



## forcerecon85 (22 Jun 2008)

I had my arid CADPAT SOT magnet disappear so I've taken my 2 SOT magnets from the fridge and taped them to the inside of my car. I have no reason to take them off and now they won't "fall" off.  ;D


----------



## Dirt Digger (23 Jun 2008)

My CADPAT magnet made it through two years of living in Toronto, only to be stolen within two weeks of moving to Belleville.

My current magnet is stuck to our front door, which acts as NDP repellent.   ;D


----------



## King Elessar (23 Jun 2008)

i have a "Support The Troops" pin on my hat and i also have a "Support The Troops" T-shirt i wear once and awhile.


----------



## gun runner (21 Aug 2008)

My wife and I wear red on fridays, and we(my family) all have a magnet on our cars and trucks. the boys I work with have asked for the magnets, and I had my sister in law send home a couple of dozen or so and I have sold all but 1 in four months. there are even magnets on the trains we drive for C.P.! My brother is overseas and we all miss him very much...considering the toll we have paid this week(16aug-21aug2008). I am as patriotic as the next man, and proud to wear the ribbon! Ubique


----------



## MCpl. Burwell (15 Sep 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I also have a "Support Our Troops" and "Army" stickers on my ATV.


YES! So do I. I have the Support Our Troops window cling on the windshield and an  ARMY sticker on the back.

Up The Johns!


----------



## tango22a (15 Sep 2008)

Two on car, one on front door.

cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Wookilar (15 Sep 2008)

hmmm that's a really good idea  ;D

Already chased an individual off my doorstep the other day...

"Are you aware that Stephan Harper and the Conservatives lied about the Agent Orange compensation package..."

Me: "Are you aware of which party it was that sprayed us in the first place?"



Wook


----------



## kabogadil (15 Sep 2008)

I used to have one in my car until someone stole it. In fact, this is the second time someone stole the "Support our Troops" ribbon on my car. I wonder why would someone take it away  ???

anyway, the good thing is , I have 3 more and I'll put them on.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Sep 2008)

I have the license plate cover.  Canex @ Stad was selling them 2 years ago.


----------



## Bass ackwards (15 Sep 2008)

They say no good deed goes unpunished...

Some time ago, I placed an order through Canex for a few hats, magnets and plastic decals. 
The theory was 2 hats for me (no, I don't have two heads -I ordered one blue and one red: for Fridays) and a plastic decal for my car (not enough metal in the back for a magnet). The remaining hats were to be given to friends who I knew were pro military and I planned to make it known at work that I had some magnets available (free) in case anyone wished to display one on their vehicle. For some reason, such things were hard to find locally at that time. 

In short order, I received a great bloody box from Canex. It turns out I was their umpteenth-thousand customer and therefore they had added a number of things to my order. this included two red fleece jackets, the Julian Austin CD, dog tag keychains, luggage tags and extra stickers. All of which (including my original order) were free of charge. 

The vehicle magnets, by the way, were immediately snapped up by co-workers and promptly put on display.

I'm in a new town now, at a new job and a new vehicle (with _lots _ of metal in the back) is in the works. 

You know who'll be getting my business for the next order of 'Support our Troops' gear...


----------



## brave little soldier (12 Nov 2008)

8)

Have one on each vehicles and motorcyle. One on the mailbox too !


----------



## Smirnoff123 (30 Dec 2008)

Can you buy these magnets at a legion or do you have to order them from somewhere?


----------



## Good2Golf (31 Dec 2008)

Smirnoff123 said:
			
		

> Can you buy these magnets at a legion or do you have to order them from somewhere?



In some towns/cities, many retailers sell them as well.  Last time I checked, Canadian Tire was still selling them on consignment for the Legion, I believe.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (31 Dec 2008)

Thanks,

Next time im there i'lll be sure to buy a few.


----------



## Lang75 (6 Feb 2009)

I have license plate covers front and rear. I picked them up at the CNE two yeas ago.


----------



## gcclarke (13 May 2009)

It appears that I'm the only person on this forum who is willing to admit it, but I do not have a "Support our troops" ribbon on my vehicle, not do I want one. Quite frankly, doing so would end up making me feel like a hypocrite, as it's basically telling everyone who sees it that they should support... me and my coworkers. To me, it seems just so self-serving for CF members to be displaying those ribbons.

Of course, this doesn't mean that I have a problem with friends and family showing their support.


----------



## Gunnar (13 May 2009)

> doing so would end up making me feel like a hypocrite, as it's basically telling everyone who sees it that they should support... me and my coworkers.



Do you not believe you are worthy of support?  Or, do you not believe that the Canadian military, who is engaged in operations on our behalf is worthy of support?  Or do you not believe that the ideals that led you to join the military are not worthy of support?

I understand not wanting to look like "Hey, look at me, I'm a soldier, aren't I kewl", but at root, this is the reason we support our troops --because you are the enforcement arm of Canadian ideals, and when you support the troops, you support the reason they are put in harm's way in the first place.  If I pick up the tab in a restaurant cuz I happen to see you in uniform, it's not because you and your co-workers are so kewl, it's because you are Canadian soldiers doing a hard job--for Canada, and for me.

Alternatively, you could always get a t-shirt like this:

http://www.tshirthell.com/funny-shirts/support-our-troops-except-ron-that-guys-a-dick
 ;D


----------



## gcclarke (13 May 2009)

Gunnar said:
			
		

> Do you not believe you are worthy of support?  Or, do you not believe that the Canadian military, who is engaged in operations on our behalf is worthy of support?  Or do you not believe that the ideals that led you to join the military are not worthy of support?
> 
> I understand not wanting to look like "Hey, look at me, I'm a soldier, aren't I kewl", but at root, this is the reason we support our troops --because you are the enforcement arm of Canadian ideals, and when you support the troops, you support the reason they are put in harm's way in the first place.  If I pick up the tab in a restaurant cuz I happen to see you in uniform, it's not because you and your co-workers are so kewl, it's because you are Canadian soldiers doing a hard job--for Canada, and for me.
> 
> ...



It's not that I don't think that myself and my fellow service members aren't worthy of support. It's just that I think I myself displaying a decal asking for said support seems… tacky. Which is why I am fully in favour of other Canadians displaying their support, and would gladly accept a free dinner should you happen to want to buy me one. I just don't go out asking for it. 

Also, that's an awesome t-shirt.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 May 2009)

I don't have one on my car to support me, I have one to show my support as a tax payer/citizen for the men and women who chose to serve their country, whether at home or abroad.  

I also take the time to personally thank every soldier/sailor/aviator I meet who has recently returned from operations.  It's nice to hear a thank you from a citizen, but folks seems surprised to hear a thank you from another serving member...but then they often comment that it was also kind of nice to receive. 

G2G


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 May 2009)

Well I guess I am in the minority, because I will not place a support magnet on my vehicle.  I just don't see how a flag, magnet or clothing item can be seen as any indication of troop support.

Anyone can put on a T-shirt that says "Support our Troops", but what are they really doing to support the troops?  Are they volunteering?  Are they offering support to the families left behind?  

The "Feel free to stand in front of them" magnet should never be displayed, we live in a free country and everyone is entitled to their opinions.  If they don't support the troops, then who cares?  I know I don't, and they shouldn't feel pressured to do so. 

Anyway that's my  :2c: on the support ribbons and stuff.  Here is a magnet for those who keep getting their magnets stolen by Hippies http://www.bewild.com/soasstmysuma.html


----------



## Teflon (13 May 2009)

How the magnet etc helps,


Ah the money you pay for it goes to support military families

http://www.mfrc-ncr.org/english/merchandise.php


----------



## 40below (13 May 2009)

Those magnets common as dealer tags here in Kingston, but I notice how infrequently I see them in Toronto and other places. But if one-upmanship is the thing, I've seen these:


----------



## X-mo-1979 (13 May 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> It appears that I'm the only person on this forum who is willing to admit it, but I do not have a "Support our troops" ribbon on my vehicle, not do I want one. Quite frankly, doing so would end up making me feel like a hypocrite, as it's basically telling everyone who sees it that they should support... me and my coworkers. To me, it seems just so self-serving for CF members to be displaying those ribbons.
> 
> Of course, this doesn't mean that I have a problem with friends and family showing their support.



I agree.
As with me I will not put one on my vehicle etc.I do however have a ribbon in memory of a good friend who was killed.However I find it sort of weird,sorta like putting a sticker saying SUPPORT ME.That whole quiet professionalism I guess.
My mother and in laws all have them of course.

One thing that really annoys me and many of my friends is the "feel free to stand in front of them" stickers.I find it really rude.And besides why would people stand in front of us?Didn't you ever hear of geometry of fire? ;D

But seriously I hate that sticker....on anyones car.Yellow ribbons are quaint and it's nice to see around.Just not on army peoples vehicles.

As for the vet license plates I despise seeing 20 yr olds driving around with it.Your not a vet.When your retired your a vet IMHO.

Go ahead....I'm ready for it.


----------



## Teflon (13 May 2009)

On the whole supporting myself line of thought,

That's why I took down the support me sticker and replaced it with the support our troops one as in my line of thinking I am just one of many troops and I can still do my part for those that are deployed etc. (like I posted before the money goes to support the families of troops etc.)

This is in no way meant to say anyone else is wrong or any of that, just my way of looking at it.


----------



## smale436 (13 May 2009)

I agree with you about the "Feel free" stickers. Seems hypocritical (to me anyway) to wear the uniform and fight with the purpose of giving non-supporters the freedom to voice that opinion and at the same time say if you choose not to support us, get in the front. Again, just my opinion. 
  
   I disagree about the vet licence plate. While I am sure there are 20 somethings who may not be necessarily the most deserving of the title, I would argue that a friend of mine from our basic training 3.5 years ago who has completed two 6 month tours in Afghanistan (and got injured) before I was even 100% QL3 qualified without question deserves to have such a licence plate. (He doesn't have one) I know he has seen more things in those two periods overseas than I likely will in the next twenty years as a MOC 500. Not all people deserving of the VET title stay in for 20 years and hang out at the legion. On the other side of the coin I asked my father who was in for 30 years as a support trade why he did not have one and he said he did not feel like a VET compared to others and does not feel the need to display the fact he was "in" to feel proud of his career in the CF. Same reason I don't put magnets on my car. Who am I to tell someone what to believe/support? 

   That is just another perspective....


----------



## Sub_Guy (13 May 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> How the magnet etc helps,
> 
> 
> Ah the money you pay for it goes to support military families
> ...



Yeah if purchased from the MFRC or the Canex, but what about the hundreds of other places that sell that crap?


----------



## Teflon (13 May 2009)

You said you didn't see how purchacing a magnet helped, well I pointed out a way it does

and as to your consideration of "support our Troops" items as "crap", to each their own, your idea of "crap" is my idea of a nice sentament


----------



## danchapps (13 May 2009)

I don't think I'd be deserving of the "Vet" plate, however I would feel comfortable with a "Legion" plate, as I am in fact a member. If I ever go overseas, then my thought on the "Vet" plate would change.


As for the ribbon, I had one on the car before I even left the lot. The sales girl had a chuckle when I wouldn't leave the lot until I had it on. Not that I'm bucking for the "support me" angle, I support those that have a harder, more dangerous job than I, and I want to show it.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (13 May 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> I don't think I'd be deserving of the "Vet" plate, however I would feel comfortable with a "Legion" plate, as I am in fact a member. If I ever go overseas, then my thought on the "Vet" plate would change.
> 
> 
> As for the ribbon, I had one on the car before I even left the lot. The sales girl had a chuckle when I wouldn't leave the lot until I had it on. Not that I'm bucking for the "support me" angle, I support those that have a harder, more dangerous job than I, and I want to show it.



Ive been on a few tours,all combat arms.And I will not get a vet plate till I retire.But again as I said thats just me.Some people have a different outlook on what a vet is.I say leave it for the old lads.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Ive been on a few tours,all combat arms.And I will not get a vet plate till I retire.But again as I said thats just me.Some people have a different outlook on what a vet is.I say leave it for the old lads.



Agree 100%.  I have 20 years in coming up this July, Reg and Res, but have never served on a mission overseas.  My "rack" consists of the good 'ol CD.  I would, personally, not consider putting a Vet plate on my car.  I worked with a Sgt at one of the CBG HQs who also only had a CD and hadn't even been out of Canada before who had a NS Veterans plate on her car, and I asked her once "don't you think that plate is a bit of a stretch?"

Her reply?

"No, I get my clasp in 5 years".

*sigh*


----------



## gcclarke (14 May 2009)

While I understand those who may choose not to get a veteran's plate, the provinces each set the requirements to obtain one of those plates, and should someone meet those requirements, I see no reason why they should be looked down upon for availing themselves of the opportunity. Just because someone hasn't been deployed out of Canada, doesn't mean that their contribution was necessarily lesser. Operations overseas don't happen without support from home.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2009)

My father served 30 years in the CF (AD Tech).  He never went overseas (just to Great Falls, Montana on a NORAD exchange) and he has a veteran's plate.  If Cpl "Bloggins" who is only 20 wants to get one, that's his prerogative.  I, too, will not get one until I retire.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 May 2009)

In Ontario you need to send your proof of service to the Legion Command for written permission, which you then take to the Ministry.  So I suppose that if the Legion had an issue with a "20-something" having a Vet plate, then they wouldn't let them get one would they?  Seems to me they are sort of authorities on this sort of stuff. 

Keep skirting the troll line, Dolphin Hunter.  Someone will bite eventually.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (17 May 2009)

Eligibility Criteria for Ontario Veteran Plate

http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/vehicle/veteran.pdf



Application for a Veterans' Licence Plate in AB

http://www.ama.ab.ca/images/images_pdf/Veterans_Application_Form_0208.pdf

They are different for each province.  We had them in ON, can't get them here in AB as hubby is still a serving member.

Age doesn't really enter into who is eligible, as long as you meet the requirements and the Legion says it okay.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (17 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> My father served 30 years in the CF (AD Tech).  He never went overseas (just to Great Falls, Montana on a NORAD exchange) and he has a veteran's plate.  If Cpl "Bloggins" who is only 20 wants to get one, that's his prerogative.  I, too, will not get one until I retire.



I agree.
In no way was I saying that a member needed to serve overseas to be a Veteran.In my eyes I just believe in leaving it for the retired guys.I don't think anyone still serving should use one.But again it comes down to personal preference.No matter what my background I will not get one till retirement.


----------



## chrisf (17 May 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> You said you didn't see how purchacing a magnet helped, well I pointed out a way it nd as to your consideration of "support our Troops" items as "crap", to each their own, your idea of "crap" is my idea of a nice sentament



I'm assuming he's talking about the countless knock-off ribbons, some intentionally meant to look like the ribbons sold by CFPSA, some which look nothing like the CFPSA ribbons...

There's lots of third parties selling "real" support our troops merchandise (The only one I can think of off hand was irving, not sure if they still are), and the money still goes to CFPSA, but there's also plenty of people looking to make a buck off it, and plenty of people who buy the "knock-off" ribbons not realising the difference.


----------



## gcclarke (17 May 2009)

I'm not going to completely discount the idea of getting one while still serving. Mainly due to one XO's story of never having gotten a parking ticket since he got his veteran's plates. 

Mind you, this was of course in Halifax, where the fast majority of parking tickets are given out by Commissionaires. 

But any way, I'm still going to abide by the rule of "if the province sets the requirements, and someone meets them, well then good on them."

If you have a problem with someone, still currently serving, who you feel hasn't served "enough" to warrant veterans plates, you need to take it up with the provincial government, not the person in question.


----------



## Doom (27 Jun 2009)

I'd get em, but I'm not sure where to get a hold of them. Last place I saw them was at the War museum in ottawa which is a really amazing place in my opinion. anyone have links?


----------



## fuzzy806 (27 Jun 2009)

Cluett,

You can order them online from the CANEX support our troops link:
https://www3.cfpsa.com/wyn2/en/sot/shopList.aspx?Lang=en&Site=sot&DepartmentID=6&CategoryID=23&CartID=d92882cb-ae82-4e9d-81a6-e85a88e5a924

Or you can just go to your local CANEX, assuming you have one, no point paying $2.50 shipping and handling for a $1.99 item.


----------



## Lil_T (8 Jul 2009)

We have support paraphernalia on both vehicles (window clings on both, and a license plate frame on my car).  I don't see it as being hypocritical at all as there are far more service members than just my husband and soon myself.  Why shouldn't we show our support for them?

The stand in front stickers/ magnets are cheesy and inappropriate. It's akin to saying that we condone using a human shield.  

As for the faux support magnets and accessories, well, I appreciate the sentiment but those items do nothing really to provide support in the way the original ribbons and accessories were meant to.  Really, if you're going to spend the money anyway, go to the Canadian Tire (they sell the Canex ones there) and pick one up instead of going to the bloody dollar store.  
My  :2c:


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2009)

On my car, and on the job.


----------



## danchapps (8 Jul 2009)

Thanks for posting the picture Mike. I thought Toronto was trying to stop city workers from putting them on city vehicles though. Or did they realize how stupid an idea that was and change their mind?


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the picture Mike. I thought Toronto was trying to stop city workers from putting them on city vehicles though. Or did they realize how stupid an idea that was and change their mind?



We have some friends in the media. The mayor backed down and the ribbons stay on.
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/06/20/4275175-sun.html
So does the flag at T-EMS HQ at 4330 Dufferin.


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

I have this magnet on my car: 
https://www3.cfpsa.com/wyn2/en/sot/ItemDetails.aspx?departmentID=6&CategoryID=23&ProductID=1347&CartID=59eef760-0474-4eac-af0b-d49d5e63f49d
The smaller magnet of the two piece set is in support of wearing red on Fridays.

I also have this key chain for my keys:
https://www3.cfpsa.com/wyn2/en/sot/ItemDetails.aspx?departmentID=6&CategoryID=23&ProductID=1972&CartID=59eef760-0474-4eac-af0b-d49d5e63f49d

Though I don't recall when I purchased them from the Canex, I have had them for quite a while.


----------



## Bianca (17 Aug 2009)

Since I don't have a car I have the decal on one of the windows of my apartment and I have the keychain as well. 

I have noticed a BIG increase in the car decals lately, especially in Montreal.


----------



## fire_guy686 (18 Aug 2009)

We have one on each vehicle.


----------



## Antoine (12 Nov 2009)

Today was a good one to buy some 'support our troops' stuff including a ribon sticker that is going to go on our car.


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Nov 2009)

I have seen more and more business ditching the magnets of there vehicles, for a painted on version.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I have seen more and more business ditching the magnets of there vehicles, for a painted on version.


Is there still a lot of the magnetic ones going missing these days?  I know it was the buzz a while back.


----------



## xo31@711ret (26 Nov 2009)

I 'Lost' 2 about a couple of months ago while the van was parked at the mall. I got them before I retired from the regs in 06 out of Gagetown; one was the Legion ribbon & the other was the CADPAT ribbon.


----------



## MPwannabe (3 Nov 2010)

I've had several taken from my vehicle when I'm parked in public areas and even school. I would give anyone a sticker if they asked for it, but stealing it kind of defeats the purpose of having it in the first place. It doesn't matter though, I'll just keep buying more!
It's good to see so much support for the troops. Car magnets, Red Fridays, etc.


----------



## Rogo (3 Nov 2010)

I've had 2 of my 3 stolen off of my parents vehicles but so far the one on my car is still there.


----------



## mover1 (3 Nov 2010)

No I took mine off after the big D. I think they are kinda g@Y. Being a forces member I don't need a sticker to state the blatantly obvious.


----------



## Strike (3 Nov 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> No I took mine off after the *big D*. I think they are kinda g@Y. Being a forces member I don't need a sticker to state the blatantly obvious.



The what?   ???


----------



## mover1 (3 Nov 2010)

The Big D, divorce, splitsville...


----------



## HavokFour (3 Nov 2010)

Of course I would, if I had a vehicle to stick it to.


----------



## MPwannabe (4 Nov 2010)

Did you get the vehicle or the stickers in the settlement?


----------



## mover1 (4 Nov 2010)

Funny story. 
Her cars dash caught on fire. She said screw this were going to KIA. I was all like "cool what are we buying a rug, coffee table, some cool dishes or something? 
28000 dollars later and a loan (in my name) we were driving away in a Sportage.  
Thats the day I learned the difference between IKEA and KIA
Then when the end was near she went out and bought something more economical and gave me the KIA. 
One day while my car was parked at the mall I took that stupid ugly looking yellow ribbon off of my car and placed on the vehicle next to mine. 
We left on good terms although my daughter still tells her friends that she lost her cat in her dads divorce.


----------



## MPwannabe (4 Nov 2010)

Ha, that is a good story! It's good to hear that there are some people that decide to leave each other on good terms. I work with a guy who tells me that if he could get away with it, he'd kill his ex-wife. He's dead serious...I'm glad I don't work with him often. 
It always seems especially nasty when kids are involved, which is too bad. 

Back on topic: I like ribbons! Big, small, red, white, or camo - I'm not biased.
I do especially like the bumper sticker that says 'If you don't stand behind our troops, feel free to stand in front of them'. I get a lot of people asking about that one.


----------

